# Lyft is stating to the media drivers pay has gone up over the past two years



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Lyft and Uber have incorrectly (e.g. been lying) to the media. why? because they can. Lying to the media is not a crime but lying directly to investors is thus you wont see the following in investor relations PR. Look at the quote from Uber below and then look at the IPO prospectus which directly states to potential investors that drivers are unhappy and will likely be further unhappy as their income further decreases (somewhat contradicts what is being told to the media). The following quotes are making the rounds in respectable publications. This is copied and pasted from CNET and is exactly the same thing that can be found elsewhere when Lyft is asked to react to the strike and pay (have you seen your pay increase over two years? lmfao):

"
"Drivers are at the heart of our service -- we can't succeed without them -- and thousands of people come into work at Uber every day focused on how to make their experience better, on and off the road," the representative said."

"A Lyft representative said drivers' hourly earnings have increased in the last two years. " Is that the average driver or is it two drivers out of the hundreds of thousands? Spin it all you want but a lie is a lie. 

As the US attorney general has made clear, lying to the media is not a crime. This was stated directly by Trumps personal attorney, William Barr, oh sorry....that is the attorney general for the people, not a personal lawyer. Either way, he defended the lies and corruption by stating lying to the media or anyone else is not illegal so it has sort of opened the pathways for companies such as Uber and Lyft in regards to their media replies. They know now that it is not illegal to lie to the media. It is however illegal, according to the SEC, to lie to investors in official correspondences which is why you won't find the above statements by Uber and Lyft in either.


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

wow. i mean that is a flat out lie in every sense of the word. does their pr person have the initials djt in their name with a really bad spray tan?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> Lyft and Uber have incorrectly (e.g. been lying) to the media. why? because they can. Lying to the media is not a crime but lying directly to investors is thus you wont see the following in investor relations PR. Look at the quote from Uber below and then look at the IPO prospectus which directly states to potential investors that drivers are unhappy and will likely be further unhappy as their income further decreases (somewhat contradicts what is being told to the media). The following quotes are making the rounds in respectable publications. This is copied and pasted from CNET and is exactly the same thing that can be found elsewhere when Lyft is asked to react to the strike and pay (have you seen your pay increase over two years? lmfao):
> 
> "
> "Drivers are at the heart of our service -- we can't succeed without them -- and thousands of people come into work at Uber every day focused on how to make their experience better, on and off the road," the representative said."
> ...


True LIES brought you by Lowlifes @Lyft.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The companies have been lying for the entire three years I have been a driver and probably long before that. Each and every time they cut driver pay they spun it to make it appear that they were doing us a favor and that our earnings would go up.

We didn't get here to the point where we routinely get only 50% of the fare or less by accident. They lied to us, manipulated us, and used our desperation to take advantage of us. I remember when I would honestly get 75% of the fare (and the fares were much higher too). For it to go down 25% in three years is shocking.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> The companies have been lying for the entire three years I have been a driver and probably long before that. Each and every time they cut driver pay they spun it to make it appear that they were doing us a favor and that our earnings would go up.
> 
> We didn't get here to the point where we routinely get only 50% of the fare or less by accident. They lied to us, manipulated us, and used our desperation to take advantage of us. I remember when I would honestly get 75% of the fare (and the fares were much higher too). For it to go down 25% in three years is shocking.


Just read an article about ride share on Fast Company. They are still repeating the falsehood that Lyft takes only 20% of the fare and Uber 25%.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Lyft will no longer provide information on total revenue generated
that would help determine how much drivers were taking home.

(The following article also mentions Uber, and ridesharing in general.)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/l...hen-insults-investors-intelligence-2019-05-07


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

A couple years ago lying was considered shameful and not an attribute that companies want to be known for or caught doing. In the matter of two year lying has not only become acceptable but lauded. This new leadership in the US has ushered in an entirely new era of blatant lying that reaches to the halls of justice (Barr) the president (cannot even write his name) and businesses such as Uber and Lyft. One thing we have learned is that lying is now acceptable in the US. It is NOT viewed as criminal unless it is done under oath. As for businesses, if Uber/Lyft lie in their IPO prospectus or in direct IR communications, then they are going to have problems. Outside of that though, as shown by our government leaders, lying to the media is not criminal. There is no shame if you lie in the US. Thus when I have been reading all of this PR from Uber and Lyft I cannot help but feel sad for this country. One recent great one was when Lyft PR came out and said to the media that the IPO was a huge success. This was as the stock price was dropping thus contradicting what the PR person for Lyft was stating. BUT there is nothing criminal in lying to the media as the Attorney General and others in government have recently made clear. So, whether blatant lying or lying by ommission, Lyft and Uber will and do lie to the press just as they have done to drivers for years. If they cross the line and lie directly or indirectly to investors I foresee problems arising. Investors be forewarned.


----------



## ScaldedApe (Sep 29, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> A couple years ago lying was considered shameful and not an attribute that companies want to be known for or caught doing. In the matter of two year lying has not only become acceptable but lauded. This new leadership in the US has ushered in an entirely new era of blatant lying that reaches to the halls of justice (Barr) the president (cannot even write his name) and businesses such as Uber and Lyft. One thing we have learned is that lying is now acceptable in the US. It is NOT viewed as criminal unless it is done under oath. As for businesses, if Uber/Lyft lie in their IPO prospectus or in direct IR communications, then they are going to have problems. Outside of that though, as shown by our government leaders, lying to the media is not criminal. There is no shame if you lie in the US. Thus when I have been reading all of this PR from Uber and Lyft I cannot help but feel sad for this country. One recent great one was when Lyft PR came out and said to the media that the IPO was a huge success. This was as the stock price was dropping thus contradicting what the PR person for Lyft was stating. BUT there is nothing criminal in lying to the media as the Attorney General and others in government have recently made clear. So, whether blatant lying or lying by ommission, Lyft and Uber will and do lie to the press just as they have done to drivers for years. If they cross the line and lie directly or indirectly to investors I foresee problems arising. Investors be forewarned.


Politicians have been lying for well EVER, wake up.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It was $1.10 mile and .21 cents per minute. When I started.
It is ..60 /.21 cents. IE .75 / .11


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Companies have been lying since the beginning of time. They’ll do it until the PR gets bad enough it affects their business, then they’ll toss out some crumbs. Like 180 days of change. 

Lyft got the “good guy” rep between the two then went to hell. I drive for both and prefer Uber now.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

That is why drivers are striking because pay has increased.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Wait, isn't Lyft held to a higher standard now as a publicly traded company. They just lied to the public about a material fact that could influence their stock price. I am going to file a complaint with the SEC, there is no earthly way that you can drop the amount you pay drivers and claim to be paying them more. It's simple math and in the absence of proof, they can not make false statements. I will be very clear in my complaint that Lyft drivers are making less money per ride today than they did in the past. If they have found a unicorn that is making more today per ride, that can't be used to make a false blanket statement. I suggest we generate a form letter, as drivers, all send it to the SEC for deceptive practices being employed by Lyft to try and save their falling stock price.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

And they say the media is the only one that just puts out fake news.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> So, whether blatant lying or lying by ommission, Lyft and Uber will and do lie to the press just as they have done to drivers for years. If they cross the line and lie directly or indirectly to investors I foresee problems arising. Investors be forewarned.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...e-ipo-risk-factors.321061/page-3#post-4907285


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Ping.Me.More said:


> Lyft will no longer provide information on total revenue generated
> that would help determine how much drivers were taking home.
> 
> (The following article also mentions Uber, and ridesharing in general.)
> ...


Hehe, they listed to investor feed back and ...


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...e-ipo-risk-factors.321061/page-3#post-4907285


Lol same logic Uber used, oh the surge multipliers are too complicated for our simpleton drivers, here's some flat surge you can wrap your heads around.

Edit to add:
Microsoft used to do things like this to hide money losing endeavors by bundling them in with profitable products/divisions like their OS and Office areas.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I bet driver pay has gone up considerably in the last 2 years

Not pay per driver or pay per mile. But the total amount they have passed through to all the drivers I bet that has gone up


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I bet driver pay has gone up considerably in the last 2 years
> 
> Not pay per driver or pay per mile. But the total amount they have passed through to all the drivers I bet that has gone up


Yes they would be technically correct if thats how they are defining it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> Yes they would be technically correct if thats how they are defining it.


That's all an investor would be worried about. Total income less total expenses


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

oldfart said:


> That's all an investor would be worried about. Total income less total expenses


Some companies are more opaque than others. Especially when they are trying to obfuscate the details that would allow an investor to make an informed decision on whether to buy or not.


----------



## NoTipForYou (Mar 21, 2019)

If anything, I think your pay should go down. Your quality of service has gone down, I think your pay should reflect it. I personally believe you are all tremendously overpaid and should probably receive 1/16 to 1/8 of what you currently “earn.”


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

NoTipForYou said:


> If anything, I think your pay should go down. Your quality of service has gone down, I think your pay should reflect it. I personally believe you are all tremendously overpaid and should probably receive 1/16 to 1/8 of what you currently "earn."


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

NoTipForYou said:


> If anything, I think your pay should go down. Your quality of service has gone down, I think your pay should reflect it. I personally believe you are all tremendously overpaid and should probably receive 1/16 to 1/8 of what you currently "earn."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NoTipForYou said:


> If anything, I think your pay should go down. Your quality of service has gone down, I think your pay should reflect it. I personally believe you are all tremendously overpaid and should probably receive 1/16 to 1/8 of what you currently "earn."


This is probably the worst trolling attempt in the history of the internet. ROFLMAO!


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

You need to drive people around in your personal car for free! Now someone come pick me up im late for work! 

Bwahahahaha


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

DougTheUberDriver said:


> wow. i mean that is a flat out lie in every sense of the word. does their pr person have the initials djt in their name with a really bad spray tan?


And how did djt lie when compared to crooked?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Lyft and Uber have incorrectly (e.g. been lying) to the media. why? because they can. Lying to the media is not a crime but lying directly to investors is thus you wont see the following in investor relations PR. Look at the quote from Uber below and then look at the IPO prospectus which directly states to potential investors that drivers are unhappy and will likely be further unhappy as their income further decreases (somewhat contradicts what is being told to the media). The following quotes are making the rounds in respectable publications. This is copied and pasted from CNET and is exactly the same thing that can be found elsewhere when Lyft is asked to react to the strike and pay (have you seen your pay increase over two years? lmfao):
> 
> "
> "Drivers are at the heart of our service -- we can't succeed without them -- and thousands of people come into work at Uber every day focused on how to make their experience better, on and off the road," the representative said."
> ...


Yeah, but most people automatically believe what they see in the media.

That is how they could be fooled so easily.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

UberDerrick said:


> Yeah, but most people automatically believe what they see in the media.
> 
> That is how they could be fooled so easily.


So true.... it is good to be woke not many are.


----------



## Lowdown (Apr 29, 2018)

And if you drive further out in the desert, Lyft has a worm farm for sale. You can buy it with their measly bare bone promotions. Ditto Uber.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't believe ANYTHING unless Sarah Huckabee says it's so. She is a fine example of being a good Christian.https://images.app.goo.gl/1GhxbRAHxNZhvi9m6


----------



## ScaldedApe (Sep 29, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> Lyft and Uber have incorrectly (e.g. been lying) to the media. why? because they can. Lying to the media is not a crime but lying directly to investors is thus you wont see the following in investor relations PR. Look at the quote from Uber below and then look at the IPO prospectus which directly states to potential investors that drivers are unhappy and will likely be further unhappy as their income further decreases (somewhat contradicts what is being told to the media). The following quotes are making the rounds in respectable publications. This is copied and pasted from CNET and is exactly the same thing that can be found elsewhere when Lyft is asked to react to the strike and pay (have you seen your pay increase over two years? lmfao):
> 
> "
> "Drivers are at the heart of our service -- we can't succeed without them -- and thousands of people come into work at Uber every day focused on how to make their experience better, on and off the road," the representative said."
> ...


It's never been a law about lying to the media. Hell, that is all the media does is lie.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

The day of the rope is nigh.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

ScaldedApe said:


> Politicians have been lying for well EVER, wake up.


So, the people that we pay to represent us who lie...makes lying excusable for business?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> Lyft and Uber have incorrectly (e.g. been lying) to the media. why? because they can. Lying to the media is not a crime but lying directly to investors is thus you wont see the following in investor relations PR. Look at the quote from Uber below and then look at the IPO prospectus which directly states to potential investors that drivers are unhappy and will likely be further unhappy as their income further decreases (somewhat contradicts what is being told to the media). The following quotes are making the rounds in respectable publications. This is copied and pasted from CNET and is exactly the same thing that can be found elsewhere when Lyft is asked to react to the strike and pay (have you seen your pay increase over two years? lmfao):
> 
> "
> "Drivers are at the heart of our service -- we can't succeed without them -- and thousands of people come into work at Uber every day focused on how to make their experience better, on and off the road," the representative said."
> ...


Well..

The total amount paid to drivers total has gone up, so that's not a lie, the pay per driver per hour?

I doubt that's done anything but go down.


----------



## ScaldedApe (Sep 29, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> So, the people that we pay to represent us who lie...makes lying excusable for business?


Did not say excusable, but let's be real all politicians lie. ALL!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DougTheUberDriver said:


> wow. i mean that is a flat out lie in every sense of the word. does their pr person have the initials djt in their name with a really bad spray tan?


Djt is the only person that can get away with arson by starting another fire...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IR12 said:


> True LIES brought you by Lowlifes @Lyft.


Now, now, don't be so hard on U/L, the management of both companies went to Trump U, they were taught that lying was truth


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It was $1.10 mile and .21 cents per minute. When I started.
> It is ..60 /.21 cents. IE .75 / .11


It was $1.80 per mile and 0.40 per minute wait time when i started. I could have started more earlier. I have seen the guber initial rates at $2.25 per mile and may be the same 0.40 per minute wait time. Initial guber black car rates were $5.00 per mile.

For me, current rates are 1/3. My account is still active but i haven't gone online for the last seven months.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

ScaldedApe said:


> Politicians have been lying for well EVER, wake up.
> [/QUO
> Wake up? Seriously? Yes politicians have been lying forever but not to this exent. I have lived around the world and have found this newfound model of lying by the leader and his cronies is more representative of the third world than the first. It is you and the voters who need to wake up and understand this is not normal. Normalization of lying and the acceptance thereof is not what the US stands for but since the majority of the population likes their money above character we now have a liar in chief who tells the rest of society on a daily basis that lying is good, lying is fine, lying is the way to become rich. Again, it is you my friend who needs to wake up and realize we in the US have become a banana republic within the matter of 2 years and it is attitudes like yours that allow it to continue.


----------



## ScaldedApe (Sep 29, 2017)

Tell us the "truth", because we know haters are gonna hate and you are a trump hater.


----------

